# [GetYourWheels Presents] - Klassen ID F53R Bespoke Wheels - Flow Form | Custom Offset | Finish



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*THE SPECIAL PROMOTION IS LIVE!! INTERESTED IN BECOME THE BRAND AMBASSADOR IN EXCHANGE FOR SPECIAL DISCOUNTED PRICE? *
*SEND A DIRECT MESSAGE TO **[email protected]** WITH YOUR DESIRED SPEC AND FINISH FOR QUOTE* 

*Hello Everyone! This is Eddie, your wheel fitment guru from Get Your Wheels**.
I would like introduce Klassen ID Flowform+ Wheels to Tesla Community : )
Free Bespoke customize Service
Flowform for weight saving + durability *










*GETYOURWHEELS
Master Stocking Klassen ID Wheels Distributor*

To put us different from the rest of others. Besides the huge inventory we have in-house, we also offer our in-house powder coating/machine service exclusively to Clients who purchase wheels from us. We have over 100+ different finishes to choose from. If you're looking to make your ride stand out or have the 1 of 1 wheel like no others. Slide into my DM right now for complimentary One-on-One consultation service.

_*Klassen ID Wheels Authorized Distributor*_

With their wide range of diameter, width and offset ranges, the consumer is able to choose a wheel that would perfectly fit their vehicle.
Each set is built to your specifications with an array of standard color options.
Klassen wheels are certified by SAE JWL VIA and build time can vary between 4-8 weeks.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184* to order your set today!! *Ask for Eddie get the forum discount









Klassen ID F53R FlowForm Wheels 

Available Size: *
19X8.5, 19X9.5, 19X11, 20X9.0, 20X10, 20X10.5, 20X11

*Approx Weight:*
19x8.5 - 26lbs
19x9.5 -27lbs
19x11 - 29lbs
20x9 - 28lbs
20x10.5 - 28lbs

*Bolt Pattern: *
Custom

*Finish: *
Dark Graphite Machined

*More Detail Pictures*
































*Custom Finishes ( 1000+ finishes available )*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who wants to be the first TESLA with this set up.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NEW NEW NEW

lets get you set up with the newest Flow Form from Klassen ID.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CUSTOM colors available.

Dm me if any questions.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CUSTOM FINISH available

Let me know how I can help

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Black on Black

Lets get you set up!

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ROSE GOLD FINISH AVAILABLE

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Wheel looks great with a BBK right?

Light weight/ Flow Form +
Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matte Black face/GLOSS BLACK windows
CUSTOM color

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TACO TUESDAY bump

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Custom Finish available

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Light weight flow form from Klassen ID.

Who wants in?

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
lo[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks great even on SUV'S

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ENGINEERING*

ADVANCED RIM TECHNOLOGY
WEIGHT-OPTIMIZED ENGINEERING
TPMS COMPATIBLE
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Double 5 spoke split design, made for rigidity to handle track duties yet classy enough for your everyday drive.

Free shipping and lug nuts with your purchase.

Email or DM me.
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Beautiful side profile

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Other Klassen ID. models available including Forged wheels

Let me know if you want a custom forged set

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Custom powder coat in Satin Black looks great with Brembo brakes

Contact me for pricing and availability

Thank you,
Lou

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*20's would look great on the Model Y*

SALES INQUIRIES, 
Contact Me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BESPOKE FINISH available

Contact me for pricing
Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any combination 19 or 20's in stock

CONTACT me for details

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

All Silver finish for that classy look

Let me know if you want a set.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

It's all about the details.

Price is going up May 15th

Contact me for deals

Thank you
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Klassen ID. price increase starts May 15th*
Order/pre order your set today.

Contact me if any questions.
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

5 DAYS before price increase

Get yours ordered today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

KLASSEN ID F53-R X A90 Supra

Who wants a set
Financing available.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F53-R with some 305/30.*
Anyone else favor meaty tires?

Contact me for your set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19'S AND 20'S in stock for custom fitment and finish.

Contact me for your set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*No matter what finish, Wheels look great.
Get yours today.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Inventory starting to get low.

Get yours ordered today.
Custom fitment and finish

Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Getting ready for custom machining.*

Contact me for your set.
Limited quantity on 20 inches, Plenty of 19's available.
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BESPOKE finish available*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who's ready for some new wheels.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dual 5 spoke split design on the F53-R X KIA K5 TURBO

Available for bespoke fitment and finish
19's or 20's

Any questions, let me know.*
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Awesome combo with any 4 door Sedan.*

Get yours today.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dual 5 spoke split design.*

Contact me if any questions.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Custom finish available
Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

These would look great on your dark colored TESLA along with your Red Brakes

Who needs a set?

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Plenty in stock.

Questions?

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

These Bronze will look great on a black or white Tesla

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
*Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Silver available as a custom color
20x11's are coming soon*

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Additional discount for Independence week

Email me
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*New sizes 20x11 20x12 arriving this week

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday.
*We also offer KLASSEN ID FORGED WHEELS - Made in California*
Monoblock
3 pcs
3 pcs concave series










CUSTOMIZE your set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*All Silver finish looks great.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]els.com
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dual custom finish with brushed and polished looks great.
This is a 2 stage finish upgrade.*

Contact me if any interest.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Bespoke finish available.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FLOW FORM unique design

Get yours today.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Which one would you rock?

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NEW additional sizes now available.










20x10
20x11

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19X9.5
20X9.5
20X10
20X11

Available for Custom offsets.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20x9
20x10
20x10.5
20x11

All available for custom offsets and bolt pattern for all TESLA models

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*20X9 
20X10
Staggered set for M3 OR MY*

Available for custom fitment and finish

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*20x9
20x10
20x10.5*

Available for custom fitment and finish.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

If you want your red calipers to pop, here's a good option for you.

*







*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Engineered for rigidity!!

Get yours today.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19x9.5 and 19x11 concavity is pretty nice.
Contact me for your set.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Green and bronze combo

View attachment 615320


Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Green and bronze combo

View attachment 615320


Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

last minute sun bathing on the first day of fall.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CUSTOM GLOSS silver on this F53-R*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GLOSS BLACK with Red center caps looks great*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

These would look better with a slight drop, don't you think?

Contact me for your set.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F53-R in Dark Gunmetal.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Brushed with a little bit of Bling.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The F53-R looks great in with big Red Calipers.

Contact me for your set.
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who fancies Silver Wheels.

Contact me for your set.

19x9.5
20x9, 10, 10.5

Custom offsets available.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ALL SIZES are available in Dark Gun Metal.

Custom finish available.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ALL SIZES are now back in stock.
19's and 20's*
Contact me for questions or price quotes.
Custom finish available upon request.

*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NEW INVENTORY arrived. All size are available.*

Everyday low price with FREE SHIPPING from GET YOUR WHEELS.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Clean LEXUS IS with the Classy KLASSEN F53-R

All sizes back in stock*

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ALL sizes are back in stock!! for F53-R*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F53-R in matte black wrapped with TOYO tires
The red center cap completes the wheel design nicely.*

All sizes are available. 
Bespoke fitment and finish upon request.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-718*4​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*KLASSEN F53-R finished in Matte Forged Carbon.

Custom finish available upon request.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The F53-R on a Corvette C8. Great match!!

Modern Mid Engine with a Modern Mesh design.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F53-R'S are pretty popular in other countries too.*

Who's need some new shoes!!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
The F53-R. Be Unique, Be Different!!

It's a set you don't see everyday!*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*"Is that a Supra?"
Proud to say, that fitment is on point!!*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Most sizes are available for Custom fitment and finish
19's and 20's*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F53-R fully stocked in all sizes but limited on some.
RED center caps included.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Custom Brushed clear on this F53-R*

*Most sizes in stock.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Most sizes are in stock
19's and 20's*

Contact me for your set.

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Old school meets New school.
LS430 X KLASSEN F53-R with custom silver finish.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Great looking split double split 5 spoke wheels*

Contact me for your set.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*My favorite sport mesh!! The Klassen F53-R
Flow form, custom offsets and custom finish available.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]ls.com
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Wheels and Tires packages available for your Audi.
Custom Offsets and finish also available.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*THE SPECIAL PROMOTION IS LIVE!! INTERESTED IN BECOME THE BRAND AMBASSADOR IN EXCHANGE FOR SPECIAL DISCOUNTED PRICE?*
*SEND A DIRECT MESSAGE TO **[email protected]** WITH YOUR DESIRED SPEC AND FINISH FOR QUOTE*










Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Promotion is still live. Do not miss out this chance !



Custom brushed polished F53R is available as well as many other custom finishes
















Eddie @ Get Your Wheels

📞 562-249-7184

📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Promotion is still live. Do not miss out this chance !



Custom brushed polished F53R is available as well as many other custom finishes
















Eddie @ Get Your Wheels

📞 562-249-7184

📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday everyone! We still have a few sets left in stock with the special promo pricing! 










Eddie @ Get Your Wheels

📞 562-249-7184

📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

End of Summer Sale! Contact me today for daily special deals! 


Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

First 5 members pm us will receive free color refinish service! Don't miss out on this deal! 

Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Custom Finish of the day : Matte Highland Bronze*










We have the BEST deal for Klassen F53R right now GUARANTEE. Send me a DM for a quote and I can guarantee you it's the best deal.


Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Finish of the Day - Gloss Silver *










*First 3 members to DM me can receive a FREE COLOR UPGRADE( $500 Value ) . Don't Miss Out on This! One of the BEST Deals EVER *


Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------

